# Slp 11-15-07



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

Hit beach at slp around 5.30pm .had a good load of bait i got in the bay on way down good finger mullet .
the sun was going down fast and i was working fast to get spike camp up . well the sun went down and the skeeters cam out for a fast feast i got out five rods . 

the first set i get a short run and get a big ray the next set i get a bull red then a few small sharks and few bullreds the bull sharks were in the mix made for a fun night i got cold and left around 1am .I dont have time for big report but ther on.


----------



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

*Reds*

Few More


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*On!*

On like Donkey Kong!!


----------



## brazman (Aug 22, 2006)

Whew! Looks exhausting!  Did you yak all those baits out or cast?
Great night, Brad!


----------



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

Wade out and cast tide was dropping . Key for that night was no light on the water and me and one other groop . nice and dark . pluss the mullet FRESH COUGHT.


----------



## Batboy0068 (Oct 10, 2006)

looks like a great time good for you


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

Excellent Report Lunkerbrad.


----------



## larebo (May 8, 2006)

Awesome report and pics LB. Looks like winter might be arriving later this week , but I'm sure if there are sharks or reds to be caught, you'll still get' um.

Keep up the good reports.

larebo


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

Do you haul that stuffed red around everywhere you go? Just Kidding.

Nice job on the sharks and reds. Makes me want to fish the pass again.


----------



## JD761 (Jun 7, 2006)

Good stuff Brad! You look like a kid in a candy shop.


----------



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

THANKS GUYS they are there just need fresh cut bait no store bought and keep it in a bag on top of ice do not let the ice water get on the bait will wash it and the chlorine fluoride and chlormine in the ice will affect the bait . 
May hit it this week but wife is not happy with me going wed threw Friday .DO NOT KNO IF I CAN HANDLE THE DRUNK BROTHERINLAW . ON THANKS DAY THINK I WILL FISH ICE SNOW WIND RAIN COLD . IT WILL BE MUTCH BETTER . hahaha


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

great report, tearing it up!

jc


----------



## CypressTexas (Jan 2, 2005)

sweet


----------



## IDWINEASY (Apr 11, 2007)

good stuff brad :dance:


----------



## robul (Apr 26, 2007)

sweet report Brad! Hope to meet ya on the sand one day.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Another good trip and great pics LB.....


----------



## Power Fisherman (May 23, 2007)

Brad,

That is a super report! I just got in from a 10 day vacation and it looks like I missed all the fun. 

Deaver


----------



## JD761 (Jun 7, 2006)

Just like herpes, he's back...


----------



## IDWINEASY (Apr 11, 2007)

At least with herpes, there's a pill you can take.


----------



## txredneck68 (Aug 15, 2006)

Great report Brad, thanks for sharing..


----------



## ssmarinaman (Mar 5, 2005)

wtg , looks like you had a great. always like slp this time of the year.


----------



## algoa (Sep 12, 2006)

still at it i see, great job! I got a new job haven,t been in a while.


----------



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

thats how it is done beaver


----------

